# Cancelled - Pt Noarlunga Sunday 8 July



## fisher (Aug 30, 2005)

Calling any interested SA boys to join me and Scupper at Pt Noarlunga on sunday morning. By all accounts there are some salmon about. We'll _probably _ launch off the ramp just north of the jetty, if not , possibly from the carpark south of the jetty (Saltfleet st?? I think its called), anyway up past the big white house. At this stage we are talking 7.00am, but my guess is that its going to be more like 8.00am. there is a rider though, it will be weather dependent and I don't think we'll have the opportunity to post any changes. the fish are meant to be in the 1-3kg size. see you there!


----------



## water_baby (Oct 26, 2005)

the fish are there, and are all over 1kg... ill be there for sure this week 

ill see you guys there at 7ish. might stick around for a land based fish if weather is too poor.

i got 3 on an Atomic 4" white/pearl shad and 1 on a daiwa minnow HB. all the fish i gutted were eating little white fish, so i matched the hatch well.
got them up the jetty on 6lb spiderwire stealth and 6 lb japanese (mystery brand!) fluorocarbon on my bream rod.
others were using pillies and bombing them off the jetty with 20-30lb mono on surf rods, but thats not sport for me!

see ya's


----------



## Gator (May 10, 2006)

Hi Guys - Count me in WX depending. BTW, what is considered WX that will defer trip? CY'All there.
I have a brand new Abu that needs desperately to catch a fish - Any Fish will do.

Cheers
duncan


----------



## fisher (Aug 30, 2005)

Hmmmm - latest forecast is for 18-23 knots in the morning which is out of the question I reckon. I'll try and check a later forecast, but things are looking doubtful


----------



## fisher (Aug 30, 2005)

*Sorry boys, forecast is still for 18-23kts, too much for me so we are going to pull the pin. I doubt that we will be trying anywhere else, although the wind is meant to be abating during the day. Good luck to any that venture out.*


----------



## fisher (Aug 30, 2005)

Don't you hate that - get up this morning and not a breath of wind and a revised forecast of 10-15kts moderating to 5-10 kts


----------



## Gator (May 10, 2006)

Yea Well! Anyway, unlike you poor folks who have to work  I might just have to give it a go tomorrow as the forecast is much better than today anyway. How much of an exclusion area is there around the reef at Noarlunga?


----------



## fisher (Aug 30, 2005)

Duncan said:


> Yea Well! Anyway, unlike you poor folks who have to work  I might just have to give it a go tomorrow as the forecast is much better than today anyway. How much of an exclusion area is there around the reef at Noarlunga?


Half your luck  I reckon tomorrow would be pretty good considering the water might clear a bit as well. As far as I am aware, the exclusion zone is 25 metres around the reef. A lot of fish have been caught in close though, so I'd be tempted to try not far from shore to start with. Good luck!


----------

